# Just Bought 04 GTO. Looking for Exhaust Info.



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello,

First post here. Bought an used '04 GTO with 11k miles on 11/10/06. Wanting to do some very minor mods to it (Exhaust, Air Filter, Wheels).

Any Suggestions?

For exhaust, just wanting a little deeper tone, little more rumble. (Don't want to plop $2k in here)
For air filter was just going to use K&N. (Cannot exhaust more without taking in more right?)
For wheels and tires I like the TSW Thruxton (Is 18x9.5 too large/wide?) and for the tires I have no idea. I have a set of Nokian W-Rated tires on my wife's '02 Nissan Maxima and they work well, rated well, reasonably priced. Again suggestions are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

SLP loudmouth
AEM Bruteforce
Michellin Pilot PS2


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks. I will check them out.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone know of a link I can use to hear the SLP's on a GTO? From what I could see at their website, far as fit and finish they look well built. Gotta sound rumbly though!


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

http://media.putfile.com/06-GTO-SLP-SYSTEM

tells it all.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Im a big fan of my corsa. Totaly GM too.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Where you from in Ohio. The best thing to do is to hookup with a bunch of us from www.buckeyegoats.com and check out the modifications that some of us have already done. Its alot easier then guessing based on Internet advise. There are 10 to 12 cars getting together tomorrow in the Columbus area.

here's my 2k sound though: Kooks/Borla Exhaust Video


Those wheels are probably too wide. Alot of cars already have to watch out for strut rub on the front just with the stock 245/45/17s on the 8 inch wheel.

Tires depend on if you drive it in the snow or not. My car sits in the winter so I use Goodyear F1 GS-D3s. The best sports snow tire is the Dunlop M3.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

this is a melow but stout sound


http://media.putfile.com/magnaflow-sound-clip-38


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Wow, those are some nice clips. Thanks alot. I have noticed some rub when I have the wheels turned pretty sharp (i.e. parking, maneuvering, etc.). I will most likely keep the stock tires on the stock rims for winter and get new wheels/tires for spring/summer.

I live in Dayton Ohio. Already busy this weekend, or I would like to see some mods done. I won't do anything severe, prolly just intake/exhaust, wheels, tires etc.

Thanks again.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey EEZ goat, you weren't by chance driving southbound on I-75 south of atlanta today were you? I saw a GTO that looks exactly like yours going the other direction.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

JoJo said:


> Hey EEZ goat, you weren't by chance driving southbound on I-75 south of atlanta today were you? I saw a GTO that looks exactly like yours going the other direction.


not me


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

if your not looking for hp, go with a cat back and those tsw wheels..and i think 9.5 are going to be too big?? however..if you fool with the offset and trim the wheel lip..you'll probably get them to fit.. the fat tire w/the wide lip looks AWESOME on these cars..:cheers


----------

